# Dose this look like it's worth $400?



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what the prices are on used model train stuff so I'm here to ask if you guys think this is worth $400?



























































































The guy bought the lay out from someone else so he's not sure who's the mfg of some of the items. I know that 2 of the Engines are Athearn and one is Bachmann and one is a dummy. I like the controller and panel because I want to run DCC so that's cool. My main concern is, In my "Big" layout I want to run Altas track and we are not sure what type of track is in this layout, so I worry that when it comes time to build my "Big" layout that this track will be incompatible. Is that a legitimate concern or are tracks interchangeable? Is it still a good deal if I have to scrap the track for this layout when i build my "Big" layout?

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

A few more pictures.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

$400 for everything seems kinda steep especially since that DCC unit is pretty old, if I am not mistaken.

I'll let the other chime in.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*All That for 400?*

In your photos is that your layout or his layout? Because if that's his layout with all that stuff.....and you do your math.....its a pretty good deal if everything checks out to your satisfaction. All the engines,transformer,track/turnouts,motoerized turntable and buildings..plus the table(is that included too?) ooooh baby. Is this guy doing a fire sale?:laugh::laugh: Another thing is you can turn around and sell whatever you feel you don't need....thus profit in your pocket!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The track is nickel silver, no matter what brand, that is a good thing. Track's not on cork, a big no-no to me. $400 is high, I'd try to twist his arm down to $200-250...but that's me.


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> In your photos is that your layout or his layout


That's his layout the one I'm considering buying. Yes everything is included.

Thanks
Ed!


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> The track is nickel silver, no matter what brand, that is a good thing. Track's not on cork, a big no-no to me. $400 is high, I'd try to twist his arm down to $200-250...but that's me.


Ok thanks. I offered him $250 and he said he had some other guys interested so I'll just hold tight and see what happens.

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

not sure what is the rolling stock but its horn-hook equipped, so its probably not ultra high end stuff. track - NS is good, but usually used track is cheep. turnouts all seem to be remote atlas. to me they worth 0$, will not touch atlas again unless i have to, but there are people who use them and they sell plenty on the bay. atlas controllers - again 0$, i don't like how they look, IMO not a substitution for proper control panel, but again people do use them and and i see plenty selling on the bay.
digital control - 0$. obsolete. even its immediate successor, prodigy, is obsolete. i'm sure it works as well as it did on day 1 but i try to stay away from dead end stuff like that. it might pull 30-50$ on the bay.

with that 400$ seems steep to me. but that's just my opinion.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

edsimmons said:


> Ok thanks. I offered him $250 and he said he had some other guys interested so I'll just hold tight and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ed


Glad to help...there are age issues but it all looks like it was used very little. The Atlas controllers are dated but I have them on my layout for that touch of nostalgia and they are simple and reliable. They even have a book dedicated to wiring with them. Atlas track is fine with me (I have it on my N scale layout), not the best but certainly not the worst out there---anyone remember TYCO Tru-Steel track:laugh:

My biggest issue is the lack of cork roadbed and that the two Athearn hood units are missing their truck details and handrails...are they still in their boxes, in a tan envelope? I'd be looking for them because those parts get pricey on Ebay.


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> handrails...are they still in their boxes, in a tan envelope?.


I'll check.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Craigslist offers layouts in this price range. If you are not sure, wait for another. They will come. The table features are none, but if that is what you want. Think of it as a time saver and what you want to do with it. The best I have seen was a cellar layout incomplete but working track for 1200. It was huge 18 by 25 or so.


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Man, I really just wanted a complete setup with good quailty components to cut my teeth on and play with while I collect & build parts for my "Big" layout, I'm thinking that layout is ok but kinda on the lower end of the spectrum. I'm at the point where I'm not totally sure what I want/Need. I know I want to go DCC and high quailty engines and cars etc. I'd like my layout to have lots of bridges, grades,flyovers and helix's(?).

I think I'll hold unless he is willing to let it go for $200ish

Thanks
Ed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you'll do alright if you can get it in that price range. The track can be carefully popped up, cork roadbed placed and then relaid. The whole job would take you 4-6 hours and would be a crash course in track laying. There are good components there that would easily adapt to another configuration. There's an interesting track plan already that opens itself to some nice ops and a simple card order system. I like the turntable and roundhouse, even though it's the closed pit type, fairly rare in real life but they did exist. 

...I get first dibs on the SF SD40-2 if you get tired of it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> The track is nickel silver, no matter what brand, that is a good thing. Track's not on cork, a big no-no to me. $400 is high, I'd try to twist his arm down to $200-250...but that's me.



Shay I think you would twist his arm a little more then that.:laugh:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Since it appears to be a little on the older side I would offer $300 for all if it all checks out. $400 is slightly steep. But really it's worth what you feel it's worth to you 

It's your Railroad so as long as your happy:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> shay i think you would twist his arm a little more then that.:laugh:


hee hee...(emoticon feature is on the fritz)


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, my name is Tony and i stumbled across this site actually looking for a price gauge to see if what i was asking for my layout which Ed has showed you was accurate. I actually read through it and appriciate the feedback as i didnt build this layout. I am also new to this and didnt realize some of my equipment was obselete. This i believe is a well built layout and has been fun for my 6 yr old and I. Anyway thanks for all your opinions and i will e mail Ed with a new price, Tony


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Tony...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, that worked out nice. Shay, you need to get into marriage counselling!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would say 250.00 is a good price


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TonyG said:


> Hi, my name is Tony and i stumbled across this site actually looking for a price gauge to see if what i was asking for my layout which Ed has showed you was accurate. I actually read through it and appriciate the feedback as i didnt build this layout. I am also new to this and didnt realize some of my equipment was obselete. This i believe is a well built layout and has been fun for my 6 yr old and I. Anyway thanks for all your opinions and i will e mail Ed with a new price, Tony




Ok Ed tell us how much you guys ended up agreeing too.
Don't leave us hanging


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

well i sold the table last week to a gentleman for 350.00 he was happy, i am happy and i bought another 4x8 layout for 20.00 at an estate sale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TonyG said:


> well i sold the table last week to a gentleman for 350.00 he was happy, i am happy and i bought another 4x8 layout for 20.00 at an estate sale.



So Ed didn't want it?

You bought a whole layout? Trains track and all?

For twenty bucks?

Good deal. Even if it's just the 4x8 plywood with track on it.:laugh:

Post some pictures.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TonyG said:


> well i sold the table last week to a gentleman for 350.00 he was happy, i am happy and i bought another 4x8 layout for 20.00 at an estate sale.


Well done...if I were a betting man, I'd have never put my money on it selling that high.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, the table i bought is pretty tall, all the track is on cork bed. the tracks needed to be polished up as no trains would run on them. most of the cars came with kadee couplers, three steam engines that didnt work. tons of extra track, buildings etc. it needs some work but a good time for my 6 yr old and i. i want to post a pic. of a crane that came with the set so someone could possibly identify it. the cranks are gone to lift the string and i wanted to find the cranks. also i will post pics otf the steam locos (3) and see if anyone wants them for parts. pics coming


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TonyG said:


> i want to post a pic. of a crane that came with the set so someone could possibly identify it. the cranks are gone to lift the string and i wanted to find the cranks. also i will post pics otf the steam locos (3) and see if anyone wants them for parts. pics coming


Look forward to your pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

here is the crane


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

here are the steam locos, keep in mind none of these run the two bigger ones dont even have motors, the little one front light works but cant get the motor to spin. are they worth anything?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

How much do you want for the engines you can email me at [email protected] and let me know thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The bottom one goes with the 14 wheeled (centipede) tender. That was an early Bachmann offering notorious for cracked drive gears, which may explain why it's not running. It is missing its pilot truck.

The third picture is an AHM/Rivarossi 0-8-0 switcher...it should come with an 8 wheeled tender. If it is an older unit, the motor would be in the tender, driving the locomotive with a shaft. They were prone to zinc rot, causing the tender floors to crumble away. Later ones have the motor in the cab.

The first one appears to be an early Rivarossi or Lima. It has no tender.

The crane looks to be an early Athearn with the brass pulleys, many even came with sprung trucks...nice finds all, especially if you are a tinkerer.


----------



## TonyG (Jan 7, 2010)

shaygetz, the tender is in a box and i did find the rotted base with the motor attached. Thank you for the info, any info on the crane at all?


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a near twin of the crane. I don't have the cranks either. Mine came from a yard sale many years ago. I have always thought it was Athearn.

Edit: I just took the cab off of mine. It looks like the crank was a small allen wrench. A 1/32" hex driver seems to fit it perfectly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TonyG said:


> here are the steam locos, keep in mind none of these run the two bigger ones dont even have motors, the little one front light works but cant get the motor to spin. are they worth anything?



Well you can't go wrong for $20 bucks!:thumbsup:

Are you selling them?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TonyG said:


> shaygetz, the tender is in a box and i did find the rotted base with the motor attached. Thank you for the info, any info on the crane at all?


The crane is an Athearn and, as pointed out, can be turned with an Allen wrench. I turn mine with a small flat head screwdriver. 

I figured you had the older 0-8-0, sadly, one of two options is available---scratchbuild a new floor and remount a motor or hunt one down on Ebay...not an easy prospect as you don't know the condition of the floor w/o pics from an experienced modeler who knows what to look for.


----------

